
The Case for Melancholy - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/08/style/the-case-for-melancholy.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
sotojuan
Interestingly, Albrecht Dürer's engraving Melancholia I (1514) is thought to
portray melancholia as "the state of waiting for inspiration to strike, and
not necessarily as a depressive affliction". Seems like the author sees it in
a similar way (an opportunity for reflection).

------
sridca
Glorifying melancholy does not automatically make it a sensible state to be
in.

It seems that as the self-help mania withers down, the pendulum swings right
back to embracing suffering as normal state of affairs. Is there no creativity
in the realm of human happiness (we keep trying the same old same old for
centuries)?

